# My little ladies



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The always proper and lady-like Charlee











Charlee on the cat tree












And helping me flip my mattress












My little Cleo in her favorite place














Cali getting in the way - doesn't Cleo look pleased?














Poor Cleo - can't a little princess get some privacy?














Cinderella in her latest hiding place - no open eyes for me!















How's one eye? Does one eye work for you?


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

too cute


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

the first pic is to funny. i love all your pics. your cats are so beautiful


----------



## -BB- (May 15, 2008)

Wow Charlee and Cali are such little angels  :angel So adorable :heart


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

marie73 said:


> The always proper and lady-like Charlee


 :lol: Who cares if you're lady-like so long as you're comfy!!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Must you always bother poor Miss Cinderella to open her eyes :x ?!?! A kitty of her caliber is way above posing for the camera.

The girls look wonderful.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

The first picture of Charlee is so funny! Does she sit like that often? All of your kitties are beautiful.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

:luv I love your girls...

lol, this one is hilarious :lol: :



marie73 said:


> Cali getting in the way - doesn't Cleo look pleased?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

marie73 said:


> The always proper and lady-like Charlee


It must be a cat thing. I've caught Lucky sitting like that on the arm of the couch whenever I visit the kids.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Charlee has always done this, but she's the only one. When she was little, she barely covered the arm of the sofa. 

And Lea-Ann, I promise not to wake the diva for pictures anymore.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

my3kitties said:


> marie73 said:
> 
> 
> > The always proper and lady-like Charlee
> ...


Proof of Lucky sitting like Charlee:









And Lucky looking emo (Sorry about the state of the couch, the cats think it's a scratching post.):


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awwww, Lucky is so cute!


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow..........those twins have sure grown up and matured, haven't they! They've just gotten so filled out and fluffy! And..........umm...........err..........Charlee..........that isn't very lady like........._Seriously!_


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Marie, your ladies are all so cute!!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

cute little ladies ....

my favourite girl certainly looks mad at Cali :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you, everyone. I've passed your compliments on to my little ladies. All except Charlee, who's busy teaching an etiquette class. 8O


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Charlee's pose on the arm of the couch is so funny! She looks very content up there. And I see Cleo is a box-sitter just like Murphy! Nothing they like better than those box lids.


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Aww, they're all so cute and fluffy! :heart


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Aww, they're all so cute and fluffy! :heart


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

chaoticborders said:


> Aww, they're all so cute and fluffy! :heart


So true it's worth saying twice! :wink:


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Marie - your ladies are absolutely beautiful

Renee - your shredded couch is something to be proud of. Its a badge of honour for a cat lover  

seashell


----------

